# Seiko 7t32



## tony.obrien

I have been left a non-working Seiko 7T32-6A5A which I would like to get working for sentimental reasons.

I have managed to dismantle it and remove the Circuit Block.

This had some corrosion which I have removed, and I have checked the resistance of the coils which appear OK.

It still appears to be completely dead although current is taken from the battery.

I am an electronics engineer and wonder if someone has a circuit diagram of the Circuit Block as there are a couple of holes which appear to cut the printed circuit tracks. I don't know if this is deliberate or not.

Information on the IC would also be useful.

Does anyone know if it is possible to obtain a new Circuit Block if the one I have is u/s?

Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk

http://service.seiko.com.au/i/seiko/docume...uides/7T32A.pdf

http://service.seiko.com.au/i/seiko/docume...B&7T42B.pdf

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tony.obrien

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the links - I had already found them which enabled me to dismantle the watch.

However there is no circuit diagram (schematic) of the Circuit Block and the quality of the picture is too poor to make out any details.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I don't know of a source for circuit diagrams for any quartz watch. I'm not saying that they don't exist or aren't available, just that I've never seen/heard of any & I wouldn't know where to start looking for one.

Would it not be easier to just get a new/replacement movement? I don't think it'd be hard to find another watch using this movement - the 7T32 is, I think, used in most Seiko alarm chronographs. A decent watch repairer would be able to fit the new movement into your existing case & also fit the old dial & hands to the movement as well. I'm pretty sure that if you were to send this watch off to Seiko for repair all they'd do is replace the movement as a whole - I may well be wrong but I don't think they'd take it apart to find out which track/component had failed!

Best of luck & let us know how you get on


----------



## tony.obrien

Thanks for that.

I have been quoted about Â£40 for a new movement which seems a bit steep.

Does anyone know of a cheaper source?

The watch is only splashproof and the crystal has some scratches so it is not worth much in monetary terms.

It would be nice to get it going though.


----------



## pg tips

I'd keep my eye on ebay if I were you. you only need to find a good runner with the same movement then do a movement swap.

There are a few on there at the minute using 7t32 in the search (though not in the UK) but a more broader search might find one where the seller hasn't put the movement number in the listing.

it may take some time but you should get lucky eventually and find a working example at reasonable money.


----------



## tony.obrien

BTW, I don't seem to be able to remove the winding stems.

The instructions say to push the setting levers - but is that pushing down or pushing sideways?

Sorry if it is obvious to you experts, but this is my first attempt at watch repairs!


----------



## pauluspaolo

tony.obrien said:


> BTW, I don't seem to be able to remove the winding stems.
> 
> The instructions say to push the setting levers - but is that pushing down or pushing sideways?
> 
> Sorry if it is obvious to you experts, but this is my first attempt at watch repairs!


Not sure about removing the crown/stem on quartz watches - on manual wind/automatic watches there's often a detent (a small depression) on the movement somewhere near where the stem enters the movement. If you press this down (I use a pin) the stem & crown should be released. The position the crown needs to be in varies depending on the watch being worked on - sometimes the crown needs to be in the wind position or sometimes in the hand set position.

On Seiko's with the 7S26 automatic movement *I think* a little lever pops into view when the crown is pulled out to the correct position - pushing down on this lever releases the stem - it may be the same for the Seiko quartz movements too. Surely there's only one crown to remove on the 7T32 movement? All the other "crowns" will be buttons for the various chronograph functions which probably won't need removing.

It may be cheaper in the long run just to stump up the Â£40 & get a new movement. Was the Â£40 for the movement alone or did it include fitting it into the watch (along with all the resulting dial & hand swapping) as well? If it did include the movement & all the work required to fit it then that doesn't sound at all bad to me.

Have you tried contacting Stephen Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs (there's a website)? He'll be happy to give you a no obligation quote for finding & fitting the movement for you.

Hope this helps & best of luck


----------



## tony.obrien

There are two crowns on the 7t32. I've tried pushing the lever but nothing seems to happen.

The quote for the movement was for supply only (Â£35 plus postage).

I'll try to find Ryte Time and ask for a quote.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## tony.obrien

At last managed to remove the two crowns!









Circuit block still seems dead though


----------



## tony.obrien

Thought I'd put a post in the 'Wanted' section to see if anyone has a watch/movement/block.

Seems I'm not allowed to!


----------



## pg tips

you only need to get your post count up to 50


----------



## Ray K

tony.obrien said:


> Thought I'd put a post in the 'Wanted' section to see if anyone has a watch/movement/block.
> 
> Seems I'm not allowed to!


If you go to the auction site, you'll find quite a few used 7T32 chronos. You can usually buy a well used one in the $40 to $50 range. That's nearly half of what the new movement will cost you.


----------



## tony.obrien

Hi Ray,

Is that eBay you are referring to?


----------



## tony.obrien

Still looking for a cheap 7T32 watch/movement









The ebay ones all seem to be new or go for high prices!


----------



## tony.obrien

Does anyone know if it essential to use a 'hands puller' to remove the hands from this watch if I replace the movement?

I dont have one and am concerned about the possibility of damage.


----------



## bry1975

Tony,

You really need to be careful if you remove the hands, the dial can very easily be ruined by one slip. Hand removers are very helpful, the dial really needs to be protected prior to hand removal, especially the sub dials hands



tony.obrien said:


> Does anyone know if it essential to use a 'hands puller' to remove the hands from this watch if I replace the movement?
> 
> I dont have one and am concerned about the possibility of damage.


----------



## tony.obrien

I was afraid of that!

What I was hoping to do was to get a cheap, battered but working watch and swap over the Circuit Block.

Even if the gear train was faulty, the Circuit Block would hopefully be OK.


----------



## novatron1_2

Sorry to post on an old thread but I can't seem to be able to PM you tony

I see you had problems with a Seiko 7T32, me too!

My problems are one of the small gold switches inside the movement has fractured, can I ask where you got a quote of Â£35 plus p&p for a movement, as I think I'm going to need one to.

my email is 'novatron1_2 'at' hotmail.com' (this is to stop any bots harvesting my email)

ps. If you still haven't found a replacement circuit your welcome to mine once I get a replacement movement.


----------



## tony.obrien

email sent


----------



## tony.obrien

Still looking - can anyone help?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

tony.obrien said:


> There are two crowns on the 7T32. I've tried pushing the lever but nothing seems to happen.





tony.obrien said:


> At last managed to remove the two crowns!


O.K., maybe I should stick to 7A38's, but I'll admit I'm struggling here. :bag:

I know where the 2 crown release levers are supposed to be on a 7T32:










But I'm b*ggered if I can get them to release the stems ! :hammer:

Anybody know what position the two crowns should be in to release them ? :dontgetit:

And does it matter which one you withdraw first ? 

Anybody else done it besides Tony o'Brien ? :lookaround:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Anybody know what position the two crowns should be in to release them ? :dontgetit:


Answer - you press down on the 7T32's crown stem release levers, with the crowns pulled out to the *FIRST* click ....

*NOT* the second click - as I'm far more used to doing with my 7A38's. 



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> And does it matter which one you withdraw first ?


Nope. Doesn't appear to. :no:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Anybody else done it besides Tony o'Brien ? :lookaround:


Me :smartass: - three times this morning ! :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Thought I might as well bump an existing thread, rather than start yet another 7T32 thread. :jump:

Anybody else watching this eBay auction which just ended ? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180671286820&category=31387&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&autorefresh=true#ht_561wt_1059

Not often that you see a used 7T32 sell for over Â£100 on eBay. This one nearly made Â£140 :shocking:

Quite a nice understated 'almost military' looking, and fairly rare version - a stainless black-faced 7T32-7B30:



> *Vintage RARE Seiko Chronograph in SUPERB condition*


Good set of photos (8 in total), including this one:










Could have quite fancied it myself - but not at that price. :thumbsdown:


----------

